# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Agalychnis annae

## earthtiger

Hi,

Agalychnis annae with 3,5 to 4 cm SVL:




all the best,
Martin

----------


## Lynn

> Hi,
> 
> Agalychnis annae with 3,5 to 4 cm SVL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the best,
> Martin


Nice photo! How old is this frog ?
One of my favorites! I want to have all of them . 
Lynn

----------


## earthtiger

Hi Lynn,

it is from August this year and has a Snout-Vent Length (SVL) of 3,5 to 4 cm.

brgds,
Martin

----------


## earthtiger

Another one:

----------


## Lynn

> Another one:


Beautiful!
I would love to see more photos. Have you heard any calls?
I wonder if anyone on the forum keeps A. saltator or A. spurrelli.
I don't know if they are even available - bread in captivity?
I have an  A. moreletii (female)that is about 5.5cm. now. I would love to find a male. 
Then again a pair of Amazon Milk frogs would be nice too!! Oh Boy !

The A. annae will be a larger adult- as I recall?

There are photos of my moreletii in one of my FF albums if you want to take a peak. 
There is one of her stretching from one leaf to another that's cute. 
Thanks for sharing, Lynn

----------


## Heather

Pretty frog  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Sweet!

----------


## earthtiger



----------


## Lynn

Wow!,
Just beautiful !
Thanks

----------


## earthtiger

> I would love to see more photos. Have you heard any calls?


haven't heard them calling yet - they are still too small for it. They came out of the water, August this year.

----------


## earthtiger

two individuals (about 4 month old) during "synchronious napping":

----------


## Sherry

Your frogs are very pretty!!

----------


## earthtiger

> Your frogs are very pretty!!


thanks!


a little bit stressed after cleaning the tank today:

----------


## Will

He has that "Touch my tank again and there is gonna be a problem!" face going on in that pic!  They are awesome looking!!!!!!

----------


## earthtiger

haven't posted here, this one yet:

----------


## earthtiger

the bigger ones have now +-5 cm SVL:

----------


## earthtiger

the bigger ones have ~5 cm SVL:

----------


## frognerd101

Aren't these frogs really cool to have. I have one myself with a black eyed tree frog. They are so cool. Great pics.

----------


## earthtiger

> Aren't these frogs really cool to have.


they are, they are!





> I have one myself with a black eyed tree frog.


be careful! Agalychnis annae and A. moreletii are very close related and can be crossbred. Since both a endangered species in the wild we should keep them pure!

----------


## Carlos

Very nice frogs and photography; congratulations!

----------


## Lynn

> thanks!
> 
> 
> a little bit stressed after cleaning the tank today:


Hi Martin,
Thanks for sharing the updated photos. They are just beautiful?
I have 2 questions:
1)In another pic of them against the cork?  background - is that on the inside or the outside of the glass?
  - I previously used a lighter color cork ( on the outside glass)  but just removed it because I could see the adhesive.
2) what is the straw looking stuff  in this photo? Very cool . Can the crickets climb it ? 
Thanks Lynn
Happy New Year

----------


## earthtiger

Hi Lynn,




> 1)In another pic of them against the cork?  background - is that on the inside or the outside of the glass?
>   - I previously used a lighter color cork ( on the outside glass)  but just removed it because I could see the adhesive.


it is outside of the tank and I just put it there for the photo: to have a better contrast and to cover the mess behind the frog tank. ;-)





> 2) what is the straw looking stuff  in this photo? Very cool . Can the crickets climb it ?


it is a climbing help for the plant: a stick covered with coconut fibers. The crickets can climb it. It turned out to be the "dinner plate" for the frogs. I put the crickets on the top of this stick. They climb it up and down. The frogs a waiting on  the leafs of the plant, till a cricket runs in front of their mouths and pick them from the stick - it's almost like in the land of milk and honey for them, where the food is running in their mouths! =;-)

After nightfall, they are sitting on the leafs, waiting (for me?) putting crickets on the top. See the attached photo:





all the best,
Martin

----------


## Lynn

> Hi Lynn,
> 
> 
> it is outside of the tank and I just put it there for the photo: to have a better contrast and to cover the mess behind the frog tank. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> it is a climbing help for the plant: a stick covered with coconut fibers. The crickets can climb it. It turned out to be the "dinner plate" for the frogs. I put the crickets on the top of this stick. They climb it up and down. The frogs a waiting on  the leafs of the plant, till a cricket runs in front of their mouths and pick them from the stick - it's almost like in the land of milk and honey for them, where the food is running in their mouths! =;-)
> 
> ...



Thanks Martin, 
This stuff is really great !
I have to find some.
Your frogs are just beautiful !!
Lynn

----------


## earthtiger

The biggest one has now SVL of almost 5,5 cm:

----------


## Lynn

Wow Martin.
They look great !!!!

----------


## earthtiger

> Wow Martin.
> They look great !!!!


thanks!







BTW, does anyone know, how large captive bred ones grow? I expect them not to grow as big as wild ones. But how much smaller do they stay?

----------


## Sherry

I really want some of these!!

----------


## earthtiger

...a shot from the "other" site:

----------


## Savannah

There so cute!!!! All of your photos are really good to. Great job!!

----------


## earthtiger

Two photos from today:

----------


## Sherry

Where do you get these frogs?  I read they are endangered? If so how do people get them?

----------


## earthtiger

> Where do you get these frogs?


there are some breeders who offer captive bred ones.





> I read they are endangered? If so how do people get them?


yes they are endangered and even more important protected by WA/CITES => you need papers which prove their origin / that they come from a legal source.

----------


## heyjude2200

They are SO adorable.  I have FBT's, and I love them-they are my babies--but I'm spending more & more time lurking on the tree frog section of the forum.  Pics like these are convincing me that there are tree frogs in my future.

----------


## Heather

Beautiful frogs and pictures  :Smile: !

----------


## earthtiger

some new photos:

----------


## earthtiger

I know, it's time to clean the tank again:

----------


## earthtiger

give me five!

----------


## earthtiger



----------


## Heather

They look great!  :Smile:  So cute!

----------


## Lynn

> they are, they are!
> 
> 
> 
> be careful! Agalychnis annae and A. moreletii are very close related and can be crossbred. Since both a endangered species in the wild we should keep them pure!


Hi
This is true,
Breeding w/ difficulty even in experienced hands! Here is a good read! (earthtiger , I think I sent this to you once before ? )
 It's a great article.
http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1102/1102.4039.pdf
  Lynn

----------


## Shorte85

I think these are gorgeous pictures and I have to ask... How do you guys manage to get great looking photos of your frog when he is up and about and moving around and stuff? When I do it, my flash reflects on the glass and etc making the photo kind of blah.

H'm, someone care to give tips and tricks?

----------


## earthtiger

> Breeding w/ difficulty even in experienced hands! Here is a good read! (earthtiger , I think I sent this to you once before ? )
>  It's a great article.
> http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1102/1102.4039.pdf


yes, thanks, got it a while ago.

----------


## earthtiger

> I think these are gorgeous pictures and I have to ask... How do you guys manage to get great looking photos of your frog when he is up and about and moving around and stuff?


take 20 photos and use the one or two which are fine.





> When I do it, my flash reflects on the glass and etc making the photo kind of blah.


take photos outside of the tank or pay attention on the angle the camera has to the glass. 90° and you'll have a reflection of the flesh in the photo. 


...I like the thick fingers and bulky appearance of this species:

----------


## S13

How have I missed this thread??????? Wow, those are all some awesome frogs. I'd love to keep some of these.  Thanks for sharing, Martin.

----------


## earthtiger

sticking at the side of the tank - as usual

----------


## Lynn

> sticking at the side of the tank - as usual



Hi Martin, 
Great new photos  !!!
This is one of my favorite threads !!   :Star:  
2 females and 2  males ?
From left to right - M F M F ?  --- What do you think ?

Lynn

----------


## Will

> Hi Martin, 
> Great new photos !!!
> This is one of my favorite threads !!  
> 2 females and 2 males ?
> From left to right - M F M F ? --- What do you think ?
> 
> Lynn


That was kinda my guess as well!

----------


## earthtiger

> From left to right - M F M F ?  --- What do you think ?


not sure. The biggest one (6,7 cm SVL) is a female I think and the smallest one a male. The two ones on the left side I am not sure. The second one is very likely a female (6 cm SVL), the left one might be a male (or a small female?) but I am not sure.

----------


## earthtiger

While cleaning the tank today, some specimens woke up:

----------


## earthtiger

and two more from today:

----------


## earthtiger



----------


## Heather

Beautiful frogs  :Smile:

----------


## earthtiger

My biggest girl mit 7 cm SVL:

----------


## earthtiger

stardust:

----------


## Lynn

> stardust:


Hi,
Stardust is beautiful!
Good to see a photo up-date.
Hope all is well

----------


## NancyC

I love these frogs.  Wonderful photography too!  Beautiful frogs. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## earthtiger

I still have my group of Agalychnis annae, here is one of the females:

--

----------


## earthtiger

Hi,

with my Agalychnis annae breeding project, I am one step forward, but also one step back.

During the winter, I fed them less and I almost never misted. To prepaire them for breeding, I started to feed them heavily and misted in the evenings. About one week later, one female started to get fat. For the others it took a bit longer. At the end, they resembled almost more a plump Litoria caerulea than a slim Agalychnis.




Female and male:




After about 6 weeks of heavy feeding I put 3,2 specimens in a rainchamber and let it rain periodically in the afternoons and evenings with cold water (below 20C). According the articles of Christian Proy, A. annae spawns after a longer temperature drop.




After one or two nights, the males started to call and got dark nuptial pads and clamped the females.






In front a calling male, in the background a couple in amplexus:






After about one week, no eggs, even the couples stayed in amplexus for several days and nights (allegedly, most spawn in the third night). Since they started to get slimmer, esp. the males, I took them out of the rain chamber and fed them again heavily for about 10 days. Three days ago, I put them back in the rainchamber. This time, three couples. Again I used cold water. Since the holes in the PVC tube filled up a little bit, it didn't rain as heavily as in the first attempt. 

To my pure joy, about 9.00 in the morning of 2nd of June, after the second night of rain, I found the following (first only one clutch, the left one)




After one round with our dogs, at about 10.00 am, I checked them again and even found more eggs resp. one female was still spawning:




...who finds the failure in the above photo?





Correct: It's only one female which is spawning WITHOUT any male!!! Two couples are still in amplexus, but who has to spwan, the biggest female without a male. Even there is another single male in the tank - bloody bi##h!!!
After swaming, she is much slimmer:




<###***@@++±±###>
I had a lot of missluck with my two "pregnant" Gastrotheca riobambae females (wich is a different story) and now this! *f###*



...but this morning, I could take the following photo:




kind regards,
Martin

----------


## earthtiger

Hi,

short update:
the tadpoles develop very well. Only in the first two days I had 5 or 6 losses, probably "aftermath" from the hatching. 
They also have grown remarkabely.










Yesterday, I put some in a small pond and in a rain barrel in the garden to see, how they develop there. I will net them, short before the metamorphoses.

kind regards,
Martin

----------


## Leonel

Like how many tadpoles you got there? seems very few for Agalychnis annae, Mine laid two huge egg masses, you can see a video of my tadpoles here: Agalychnis annae tadpoles - YouTube

----------


## Terrarium Supplies

Leon, that's just showing off lol!

----------


## Leonel

> Leon, that's just showing off lol!


No, it's just that this frogs lay a lot of eggs compared to the other Agalychnis, i bred A. annae two times and the two times i got around 300-350 tadpoles so i'm just curious about how many you got there.

----------


## earthtiger

These are not all of my tadpoles. Only from one tank while cleaning it.





> i bred A. annae two times and the two times i got around 300-350 tadpoles


from one female? How many unfertile eggs?

What are you doing with all the froglets? I think there are not so many frog keepers in Costa Rica!?

Nice video, thanks for sharing it!

----------


## Leonel

> These are not all of my tadpoles. Only from one tank while cleaning it.
> 
> 
> from one female? How many unfertile eggs?
> 
> What are you doing with all the froglets? I think there are not so many frog keepers in Costa Rica!?
> 
> Nice video, thanks for sharing it!


Yes just from one female, one huge mass of around 200 eggs and onother smaller of around 100, only about 10-15 unfertile eggs, it was funny cause all the unfertile eggs were together at the top of the masses.

I will release this tadpoles like the first time i bred them, this time in a remote coffe plantation near my house which is far from the city, there they have some plastic tubes i planted in the ground where they are actually breeding. There are no frog keepers here in Costa Rica, just some people who bred them to help certain populations of frogs like Brian Kubicki from the CRARC In situ Conservation Projects | Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center

----------


## exasperatus2002

Great job

----------


## earthtiger

> it was funny cause all the unfertile eggs were together at the top of the masses.


I had also some egg clutches, where the top eggs didn't develop / wheren't fertile.

I would love to see some habitat shots, if you have.

----------


## Leonel

Sure i will take some shots of the place and some other tree frogs that are common there, too bad i don't have a good camera so i will have to use my celphone as always.

----------


## Kfen

Do either of you export to the USA?  I have been looking for annae for several months now.
Thanks

----------


## earthtiger

I don't export to the USA, but they have been bred in the last years in the USA too.

----------


## Carlos

Good to find this thread again; thanks for sharing all the excellent photos and breeding events  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Leonel

> Do either of you export to the USA?  I have been looking for annae for several months now.
> Thanks


I don't export to US neither sorry, this project is just for conservation and even if i want to export some individuals it is illegal here.

----------


## COREY

Ive been told that they are illegal to ship in the united states now anyway.  (ENDANGERED SPECIES)
I have no proof of this...but is been in the discussions here

----------


## earthtiger

Yes, the IUZN has listed them as endangered:
Agalychnis annae (Blue-sided Treefrog)

And they are protected by the CITES regulations. => In the European Union, you need a Certificate of Origin for you animals and shipping them across EU boarders is probably a lot of (CITES) paperwork.

But, as I mentioned before: They have been bred in the US in the last couple of years => there should be a stock of A. annae in the US. So, take care of this stock, that this species does not get lost again.

----------


## COREY

Thank you Leon for doing conservation efforts!!!!  Best thing I heard on here in sometime now.   Have you thought about keeping half the stock and keep on using them as breeders.  That way you will have a larger stock to release in the long run rather than just one female???  If you need help with funding this project myself and others on here should be willing to step forward.

----------


## Leonel

> Thank you Leon for doing conservation efforts!!!!  Best thing I heard on here in sometime now.   Have you thought about keeping half the stock and keep on using them as breeders.  That way you will have a larger stock to release in the long run rather than just one female???  If you need help with funding this project myself and others on here should be willing to step forward.


Thanks! i'm not even keeping one of them this time they will all be released in the wild, this because the population of A annae in this place is getting bigger now. You can see some pictures of the place here: http://www.frogforum.net/fieldwork/2...e-habitat.html i will try to go at night soon and take some pictures of the frogs. Good to see i'm getting support from people like you that's very appreciated but at this particular time the project with A annae is basically moving forward by itself. if you want to know something else you can ask me in the thread of A annae habitat as this is not even my thread haha.

----------


## earthtiger

> ...if you want to know something else you can ask me in the thread of A annae habitat as this is not even my thread haha.


feel free to post anything about this species in this thread you want to share.

----------


## earthtiger

Agalychnis annae eating an adult male of Blaptica dubia:

----------


## Kfen

> Yes, the IUZN has listed them as endangered:
> Agalychnis annae (Blue-sided Treefrog)
> 
> And they are protected by the CITES regulations. => In the European Union, you need a Certificate of Origin for you animals and shipping them across EU boarders is probably a lot of (CITES) paperwork.
> 
> But, as I mentioned before: They have been bred in the US in the last couple of years => there should be a stock of A. annae in the US. So, take care of this stock, that this species does not get lost again.


I didn't know about the regulations, thanks for the heads up.  I have been searching for several months and I have found a few people that have bred them in the US a few years ago, but for various reasons, none of those people have them (including breeding stock) any more.  So if anyone is currently breeding them in the US please contact me.  Thanks.

----------


## earthtiger

> I have been searching for several months and I have found a few people that have bred them in the US a few years ago, but for various reasons, none of those people have them (including breeding stock) any more.


unfortunately, that easily can happen, when no one pays attention, that an species get's quickly extinct in the hobby. 

Try to get in touch with Seth. He has bred Agalychnis annae beginning of 2011. Maybe he can tell you, to whom he has sold his offspring. I would try to motivate this people to bring a breeding group together. Here is the link:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/tre...-tadpoles.html

----------


## earthtiger

Hi,


short update from yesterday:







At more and more one can see the development of the hindlegs:





kind regards,
Martin

----------


## earthtiger

Hi,


in the meanwhile, the first ones have left the water:










kind regards,
Martin

----------

Sunshine

----------


## Jack

are these a pair ?  



> some new photos:

----------

